# 10 1/2" diamond rhom



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Diamond


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sick Monster !!!!







Looks Flawless!!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

how aggressive is he? follows finger? attacks anything that moves?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

looking real good , fantastic colouration


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom, man


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Some older pics i may have posted before


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Normally I'm a big fan of the old Peruvian Highbacks, but this rhom is absolutely amazing. His colors, and especially the deep red color of his eye, are absolutely fabulous. My compliments this one


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

kick ass dude


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

wow, kinda looks like my guyana rhom but with more diamond sparkles


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Stunning Rhom


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks great dude...........


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

dazza m8 that diamond is sweet .what a MONSTA


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

i want one


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn. Now that is a flawless Rhom









The Color of the body, the silverish, along with the bright RED eyes...


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow, by far the nicest looking rhom i have seen yet. you just totally convinced my to get one. I've been pondering it for some time now. But that just made my mind.


----------

